# open in dos mode



## dreybaby26 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a mac os x and I've been trying to open this file and it says "this program cannot be run in DOS mode" and the file is all in symbols. How can I change it so it's readable? Please help!


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

hi.

what is the extension on the file, ie: .exe ?


----------



## dreybaby26 (Oct 18, 2010)

there's a number of files- half are .exe, half are .chm


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

That is a Windows program. Won't work on OS X.


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

http://wiki.winehq.org/MacOSX/Installing

BTW what is the name of the file first ?


----------



## dreybaby26 (Oct 18, 2010)

the link still confuses me on what to do. sorry im not good with computers. so i just have to download it?


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

> BTW what is the name of the file first ?


please, cheers.


----------



## dreybaby26 (Oct 18, 2010)

its iepv.exe?


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

that' s an app. to view IE passwords. no use to you on a mac.

whose passwords are you trying to find.??

.chm is a help file btw.


----------



## dreybaby26 (Oct 18, 2010)

yes i purchased a program that pulls passwords from your own computer and when u open the file it lists them all. So the program i purchased is basically no good that it doesn't work on macs?


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

why not use it on your ? windows machine ?

it doesn't work on macs!

are you trying to get passwords off your mac browser?


----------



## dreybaby26 (Oct 18, 2010)

i only have a mac at a home. yes i'm trying to get it off my mac


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

which browser ?


----------



## dreybaby26 (Oct 18, 2010)

safari


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

you made a master password and can't remember it. ?

you have it in an email file you used to save password ?

this is a security issue i am reluctant to help you with .......but....


----------



## dreybaby26 (Oct 18, 2010)

well it's a little complicated and personal but i was actually reluctant purchasing the program to retrieve passwords but apparently it's legit but just wasn't compatible with my mac. The password is not mine, more a significant others.


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

"significant other's" do you mean ?

M or F ?

status ?

bit edgy with this sort of tampering. if you know the name of the site you want to login to, email me the url.

then delete sent email from your settings panel editing or just look at my a/c


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

dreybaby26 said:


> well it's a little complicated and personal but i was actually reluctant purchasing the program to retrieve passwords but apparently it's legit but just wasn't compatible with my mac. The password is not mine, more a significant others.


Read the forum rules. We do not help with password issues.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Both of you folks need to look at the TSG Rules again.


----------

